# Glycine combat 6 36mm



## Mikey777

Any thoughts on the 36mm combat 6. Looks like a very classic style and size. Why doesnt it get more love?


----------



## househalfman

Because it's not a diver and it's 36mm. Love mine though I might have to part with it soon to fund a new watch...


----------



## Mikey777

With the engineer style bracelet, looks like a watch you could wear for any occasion. Going to be tough to give up!


----------



## mr_nobody

Just be glad glycine actually make a watch in that smaller size... Many don't! I think mine is a fantastic watch!

[edit]: Mine:


----------



## texas aggies

Yea, mine gets plenty of love at home. It's the perfect size at 36mm with no bezel. I can't imagine how big the 43mm version of this watch must wear. I like it so much I'd like to get the blue faced version with the "stick" hour markers too, but trying not to duplicate brands too much in my collection. Sorry, I don't know how to edit photos and rotate this one upright.








Mikey777 said:


> Any thoughts on the 36mm combat 6. Looks like a very classic style and size. Why doesnt it get more love?


----------



## texas aggies

Also sorry I don't know how to downsize the photo to reasonable size.


----------



## gvongies

Just discovered this myself, I think it's a great size for thinner wrists. Hope to pick up a blue one when the price is right.


----------



## mike0023

Bought a silver dial a few months back and it's been in rotation steady. Had a particularly good run of luck when i had it on too so it's a keeper.


----------



## wedemboyz

Does this watch have a screw down crown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_nobody

wedemboyz said:


> Does this watch have a screw down crown?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it does not.


----------



## gvongies

Awesome watch, def. want to pick one up if you have a modest wrist.


----------



## john.kelly.pdx

Love mine too. Posted it awhile back. Great size. I am 6’3” with slim wrist. Think it looks great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Teufel Hunden

I love that size Glycine. I have the 37mm PVD Combat that gets more wrist time than anything else.


----------



## steinercat

Did the 36mm pre-Invicta Combat 6 models come in a black dial also?

All I see are the dark-blue and white dials.

Thanks!


----------



## scooby

Just picked up 2 of them. So glad I did. Personally, I think they wear much larger than 36mm. Closer to 37.5/38mm. I absolutely love mine. Could be my new favorite.


----------



## pekshn89

Got one few days ago. I Just love it. Here on monkeyswag one piece batman nato. Dislike the strap and bracelet since there is no tappering. I am thinking about buying watchgecko jubilee style bracelet since it tappers from 20 to 16mm.








Послато са D5103 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Unc Sam

All of them look fantastic gentlemen.


----------



## Clyderiver-78

Absolutely love mine. Just wish the Silver dial came with a bracelet.


----------



## Clyderiver-78

Let me try that again...


----------



## jalisco

Perfect size


----------



## ErzengelG

pekshn89 said:


> Got one few days ago. I Just love it...


Hi,
I see that this one has the new (old) logo. Where have you bought it?


----------



## steinercat

pekshn89 said:


> Got one few days ago. I Just love it. Here on monkeyswag one piece batman nato. Dislike the strap and bracelet since there is no tappering. I am thinking about buying watchgecko jubilee style bracelet since it tappers from 20 to 16mm.
> View attachment 14184543
> 
> 
> Послато са D5103 уз помоћ Тапатока


Is that dial black or blue?

Very nice!


----------



## pekshn89

Hm guess now 








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead

Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89

ErzengelG said:


> Hi,
> I see that this one has the new (old) logo. Where have you bought it?


Sorry I have seen this now. From a wus member

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErzengelG

Thank you. I was hoping that they're selling it with the crown logo now, because I don't like the wings logo.


----------



## pekshn89

Yeah me to. Today on a strap that I got as a gift from wus member mac44








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinola

I have one with a white face, a rather nondescript watch. However the lume is most definitely GREEN and i paired it with a green 'sailcloth' band and it definitely goes with green polo's and such. Its an elegant watch (despite its 'combat' name which i am grateful is NOT on the watch itself) but very understated.


----------



## pekshn89

How about aftermarket Watchgecko bracelet? Like the polished and brushed combo and tappering.








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ben83s

Loving that blue dial. Doubly so when it was matched with the leather strap!

Was thinking about picking one up and now I cant see why not. As a guy with only 6.5 inch wrist this looks very nicely balanced. Plus options ae so dam limited at 36mm!!

Anyone see any photos of the blue and gold version?? 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watch-Gl...882816?hash=item340c6ebb00:g:0~sAAOSwo-lc~g-U

I did a little search and only found eBay listings?!?!?


----------



## Control187

I just picked one up to see how I felt about a 36mm size on my wrist. A few of my thoughts.

The crown is such a nice touch, I really think its size amps things up on this piece.

The black dial is WAYYYY less legible than I thought it would be.

Is it me, or do the solid end links not fit that well?

It could be the used example I have is just missing them, but without half sized links I cannot get a good fit on the bracelet at all.

On that last note, if half links do exist, and someone is willing to sell me one, I will happily take it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eleven pass

It's a great, understated design, and a bargain!
A couple notes:
- The lume is still quite green when not glowing. So it might feel a bit casual for some settings.
- WR is only 50m. Not terrible, but only half that of a Seiko 5, for instance.
I say go for it, as long as you don't need it to be a "go anywhere, do anything" watch.


----------



## mconlonx

Just picked one up, blue dial.









Fits my 7" wrist really well. Love the size and especially the very curved lugs. Might just be the best fit watch for me, yet...

Fit of the endlinks is fine, no issues adjusting the bracelet to fit.

Can't get enough of the deep blue dial. And I like that the indexes are greenish. Lume straight from fluorescent lighting to dark room is acceptable, if not stellar, but I knew that going in.

Right off the bat, only issue -- and it's minor, essentially a nit-pick, not even complaining -- is that the hands are a bit narrow. Jury is out on the butterfly clasp, but it is already better by far than the huge one that comes on Sinn rubber straps.

Because of the fit, lugs, bracelet, and rather short height, I'm ranking it as definitely worth the premium over a Seiko 5 SNXS77, I like it much better than a SARB035, and the size suits me better than a Sinn 556.

Also, compared to the Seiko 5, it has better WR (50m vs. 30m), hacking seconds hand, and hand-winding. For my needs, I'd argue that indeed, it makes a great GADA piece.

Super happy with this, initially.


----------



## pekshn89

If anybody want to sell the bracelet I am here. Thank you. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsvahn

Anybody compared the 36mm to 43mm version of this watch? My wrist is just above 7" but im both tall and quite buff so im worried the 36 would look weird unless it wears big.

I have a 40mm Citizen AW1231 that feels small to me as my other watches have been divers mostly.


----------



## pekshn89

Go for 43. My wrist is 6.75 and 36 is fine but for you 43 is better. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunsetSheen

pekshn89 said:


> How about aftermarket Watchgecko bracelet? Like the polished and brushed combo and tappering.
> View attachment 14298451
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


What bracelet is this, the Shaldon? It looks amazing. I just picked up this watch and may have to get this bracelet to throw it on.


----------



## pekshn89

https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-chamfered-5-link-watch-strap

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunsetSheen

pekshn89 said:


> https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-chamfered-5-link-watch-strap
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Thanks so much! I'm gonna pick one up.

Does the bracelet just integrate into the stock end link of the watch??

And what're your thoughts on the bracelet having owned it for a while? Does it feel of good quality?

Thanks again.


----------



## mconlonx

Alright, so...

Picked up a Combat 6 36mm with blue dial. Thrilled with it -- love the size, fit on my 7" wrist, lovely blue dial... But agree with some that the narrow baton hands with limited lume make it slightly hard to read at some angles, in some lighting.

While perusing F29, I came across same watch being sold with "Ranger" hands, which really stood out from the watch face in a way that the OEM baton hands do not.

But of course there are invevitable trade-offs:
- Minute hand is not quite as long as stock and while I don't particularly care, there is that.
- Color of lume doesn't match original hands or indexes. More white that the green shade I actually like in combo with the blue dial. However it does match the white of the date wheel background...

Original hands were included with the deal on the modded watch. I really only want to keep one. And I'm a bit on the fence about it.

Which one would you keep, and why...?


----------



## pekshn89

SunsetSheen said:


> Thanks so much! I'm gonna pick one up.
> 
> Does the bracelet just integrate into the stock end link of the watch??
> 
> And what're your thoughts on the bracelet having owned it for a while? Does it feel of good quality?
> 
> Thanks again.


Well no, you have to order the curved end links and adjust it. I did it but it bothered me so I switched to flat end links. Check it out. But the quality of the bracelet is great.








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Size comparison


----------



## SunsetSheen

pekshn89 said:


> Well no, you have to order the curved end links and adjust it. I did it but it bothered me so I switched to flat end links. Check it out. But the quality of the bracelet is great.
> View attachment 14365825
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Thanks so much for clarifying. Sadly Watch Gecko are sold out of the bracelet so I'll just have to stick with the stock one.


----------



## SunsetSheen

mconlonx said:


> Alright, so...
> 
> Picked up a Combat 6 36mm with blue dial. Thrilled with it -- love the size, fit on my 7" wrist, lovely blue dial... But agree with some that the narrow baton hands with limited lume make it slightly hard to read at some angles, in some lighting.
> 
> While perusing F29, I came across same watch being sold with "Ranger" hands, which really stood out from the watch face in a way that the OEM baton hands do not.
> 
> But of course there are invevitable trade-offs:
> - Minute hand is not quite as long as stock and while I don't particularly care, there is that.
> - Color of lume doesn't match original hands or indexes. More white that the green shade I actually like in combo with the blue dial. However it does match the white of the date wheel background...
> 
> Original hands were included with the deal on the modded watch. I really only want to keep one. And I'm a bit on the fence about it.
> 
> Which one would you keep, and why...?
> 
> View attachment 14365683
> 
> 
> View attachment 14365699
> 
> 
> View attachment 14365701


I like the stock hand set far better honestly. I agree that they're a bit thin and could've been slightly beefed up for a little more dial presence, but I still think they look good overall and seem to fit the watch better than the Ranger hands. Go with what you feel happiest wearing though. Neither looks bad and the watch is going to look great with either option.


----------



## mconlonx

SunsetSheen said:


> I like the stock hand set far better honestly. I agree that they're a bit thin and could've been slightly beefed up for a little more dial presence, but I still think they look good overall and seem to fit the watch better than the Ranger hands. Go with what you feel happiest wearing though. Neither looks bad and the watch is going to look great with either option.


Still torn -- I actually sold the stock Glycine, so I'll be living with the one with Ranger hands for a bit. Upshot is that it came with the stock handset, so I can always go back.


----------



## mconlonx

Just a heads-up: Drop has the Glycine Combat 6 on sale for $279. I saw it lower at points last year leading up to Christmas, then at this price for a while, but latest pricing on the 'bay was $309.


----------



## acrolyu2

I am fascinated by this watch, its perfect size, elegant, classic, its domed glass, the bracelet is beautiful, and it is also very good in time, I love it !!


----------



## acrolyu2

How many links do you get per side?


----------



## thedonn007

20 mm lug width?


----------



## I29alpha

Love mine.


----------



## bbrovold

I like mine and it was cheap enough.


----------



## steinercat

I29alpha said:


> Love mine.


Nice! That's the 36mm version right?

Still looking for this particular version with the black date wheel.


----------



## DiverBob

Love my 36mm. Classic lines and great size.


----------



## DiverBob

Love this 36mm Glycine. Classic dimensions and Swiss Made.

At this price nothing comes close.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I29alpha

steinercat said:


> Nice! That's the 36mm version right?
> 
> Still looking for this particular version with the black date wheel.


It is indeed 36mm.Fantastic watch.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## mconlonx




----------



## acrolyu2

I love small watches from this little watch, I'm looking for a similar one, do you know any?


----------



## Mr Auto

I'm considering one but they're nowhere to be found in the UK. Amazon have them bht they want £714 ($934) for a blue or silver dial

why such scarcity in the Uk/Europe, are they stil in production? What's the going rate for these?

Also what movment do they use? 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Munchie

Mr Auto said:


> I'm considering one but they're nowhere to be found in the UK. Amazon have them bht they want £714 ($934) for a blue or silver dial
> 
> why such scarcity in the Uk/Europe, are they stil in production? What's the going rate for these?
> 
> Also what movment do they use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


If you go on ebay you can find them at watchgooroo in the States (Texas) . I got mine for around £300 with import duty and tax paid !  edit : Im in the UK

Movement is Sellita SW200


----------



## acrolyu2

También lo compré enwacthgooroo!


----------



## sackrace

I love my Combat 6. I own a SARB033 as well and while I really like it, I can't help but feel the Combat 6 is just better in every fashion. Lower profile, better bracelet, equally if not more attractive dial, and a better movement. 
Only point the SARB wins for me is water resistance, 50m vs 100m. 
This watch should be a forum favourite in my opinion and recommended over the SARB033/5, and that's coming from an owner and fan of the Seiko watch.


----------



## DiverBob

sackrace said:


> I love my Combat 6. I own a SARB033 as well and while I really like it, I can't help but feel the Combat 6 is just better in every fashion. Lower profile, better bracelet, equally if not more attractive dial, and a better movement.
> Only point the SARB wins for me is water resistance, 50m vs 100m.
> This watch should be a forum favourite in my opinion and recommended over the SARB033/5, and that's coming from an owner and fan of the Seiko watch.


I agree. The Combat 6 is a better watch in every way.


----------



## mconlonx

Well... the older one with black dial and arabics went to someone who wanted it more than I liked having it. But I still needed one in my life and picked up another blue one. 

Anyone got a half-link or two for the bracelet they can spare? Willing to purchase...


----------



## Munchie

mconlonx said:


> Well... the older one with black dial and arabics went to someone who wanted it more than I liked having it. But I still needed one in my life and picked up another blue one.
> 
> Anyone got a half-link or two for the bracelet they can spare? Willing to purchase...


I recently bought a new bracelet from Glycine in Switzerland.

As well as costing me a small fortune once I had paid import duties - the bracelet came with only six removable full links but no half links like the original bracelet had.

I have a 71/4 inch wrist and did not need to remove any links! So it looks like they are going the route of some other Swiss manufactures and selling bracelets with minimum removable links - so you have to buy extra links if you need them.

I did actually ask Glycine about buying half links before purchasing the bracelet and was informed that they did not have them. I assumed that they just did not have them for sale on their own and they would be on the full bracelet but its evidently not the case. Single full links can be purchased - CHF 4.00

I actually fed back to Glycine that the lack of half links on the bracelet seems like a cost cutting measure and that it is a bit of a shame.

On top of that I had some fitment issues with the new bracelet and ended up using the end links from my old bracelet.

Despite still really liking my Combat 6 this experience has soured my perception of the brand somewhat.


----------



## mconlonx

Yeah, currently wearing it on a leather strap, but I do like the feel of the stock bracelet, and it was a good fit with half links on some of the ones I've had. Unless anyone chimes in otherwise, I may be on the lookout for another one (silver dial...), from which to poach half-links for a decent fit on at least one, between the two.


----------



## Munchie

mconlonx said:


> Yeah, currently wearing it on a leather strap, but I do like the feel of the stock bracelet, and it was a good fit with half links on some of the ones I've had. *Unless anyone chimes in otherwise, I may be on the lookout for another one (silver dial...), from which to poach half-links for a decent fit on at least one, between the two.*


I think that would be the way to do it!


----------



## acrolyu2

Me encanta mi Combat 6, tanto que busco otros relojes de esas medidas y con pulsera para comprar !!


----------



## Gargamel35

Man i love this watch. I'm on a lookout for a nice 36mm watch (my wrist is around 6,8 inches but flat on top) and i can wear watches even up to 44mm (Panerai). My sweet spot is 40-42mm. Now i would like a smaller watch, easy to wear, with blue dial that can handle different straps. Glycine Combat 6 36mm fits the bill but there are two versions. With or without moonphase which i find interesting (it would be my first watch with moonphase). Which one to choose? There is also a price difference and if i go used, moonphases are hard to find.


----------



## acrolyu2

the moonface its beautiful!!


----------



## acrolyu2




----------



## mconlonx

Love these watches, but the stock hands are a deal-killer. To my eyes, they tend to disappear in too many lighting conditions, and are not helped at all by sparse lume.

I had one which had been converted to Tudor Ranger style hands, and those didn't work, either. Too short, and lume color didn't match the indexes by a long shot.

I decided to give it one last shot, and find hands that I could live with.




























Super happy with the result, hands are now extremely visible, without totally overwhelming the dial and indexes. They are a bit wide, and I wish at least the minute hand was about a mm longer. But otherwise, the lume is a good match with the color of the indexes, the facets to the hands make them visible in most lighting conditions, second hand picks up some lume, and I love the bit of red at the tip which complements the red of the 24 on the dial.

I've flipped three of these in the past and one in black with the arabic indexes which someone wanted more than I wanted to hang onto it (again, largely because of the hands...). I think this one is a keeper, finally.


----------



## Rbird7282

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410

Man, where has this watch been my whole life? I'd been eyeing them for a while and finally bought one. WOW. Perfect size, and the case design and finishing is amazing. So classic looking. I can't believe they are selling for this cheap. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad I only had to pay what I did, but it's kind of a shame, this watch deserves better. I've purchased way less watch for way more money.


----------



## K42

I have a black dial version. I really enjoy the size and profile. I normally don't like having duplicates, but I would make an exception if I could find a blue dial.


----------



## ohhenry1

FL410 said:


> Man, where has this watch been my whole life? I'd been eyeing them for a while and finally bought one. WOW. Perfect size, and the case design and finishing is amazing. So classic looking. I can't believe they are selling for this cheap. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad I only had to pay what I did, but it's kind of a shame, this watch deserves better. I've purchased way less watch for way more money.
> 
> View attachment 15540489


I'm a big fan of mine too. Real sleeper hit for me, as It wasn't love at first sight, but instead, a matter of it winning me over.


----------



## bdev

Just received this one from a fellow WUS member.


----------



## impromptujazz

36mm case size with 20mm lug width are my ideal dimensions. always hopeful that one day glycine will release a dial that works for me


----------



## Landed_Alien

scooby said:


> Just picked up 2 of them. So glad I did. Personally, I think they wear much larger than 36mm. Closer to 37.5/38mm. I absolutely love mine. Could be my new favorite.


Fully agree with this, and I don't hear it very often. My "36mm" measures 38mm across excluding crown or crown guards. This isn't my favorite watch, but it is my most comfortable watch. It just melts on the wrist.


----------



## Munchie

Landed_Alien said:


> Fully agree with this, and I don't hear it very often. My "36mm" measures 38mm across excluding crown or crown guards. This isn't my favorite watch, but it is my most comfortable watch. It just melts on the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15567534


If you want to get 36mm you need to measure it 12 - 6


----------



## acrolyu2

¡Tengo una seiko 5 de 37 mm y parece mucho más pequeña que la Glycine Smurf!


----------



## Hodari D.

Have these been discontinued?? Don’t really see them for sale anywhere except a few on eBay. 

I had one or two a few years back. I liked the size a lot but I couldn’t get the bracelet sized perfectly. Between that and the meh hand set I sold mine.


----------



## Rbird7282

Love mine. Bought it from a buddy of mine, he wanted the silver dial instead. By the time he sold it to me, the silver dial appears to not be for sale anymore. Now he's SOL unless anyone here wants to sell their silver dial one...

Now if they'd just ditch the date it would be perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Hodari D. said:


> Between that and the meh hand set I sold mine.


I searched out some half-links and modded mine with aftermarket.hands...


----------



## Munchie

mconlonx said:


> I searched out some half-links and modded mine with aftermarket.hands...


Where did you find the half links?


----------



## mconlonx

Munchie said:


> Where did you find the half links?


I cheated - bought a different Combat 6, kept the bracelet, then sold it on a strap.

Longer story is that I went through about 3 of these because they are otherwise a near-perfect watch in my world. The only thing that bothered me, over and over, was the hands. So I finally decided to just swap them out. I am 93% happy with these, but also contemplating finding a set of baton-style hands to look more stock. Even the stock hands might work if they had some kind of bevel or faceting to them, but as-is the flat hands really disappear in some light, which I find annoying, and there's just not enough lume showing to offset the effect.


----------



## Munchie

mconlonx said:


> I cheated - bought a different Combat 6, kept the bracelet, then sold it on a strap.


Ha you actually did it 

You may remember that we discussed this earlier in this very thread and agreed that buying another Combat 6 was likely to be the only way that you were going to get half links.

I have one half link from my first bracelet (second one from Glycine didnt contain any) which should be enough if and when I need it


----------



## DiverBob

Polished my entire case.


----------



## mconlonx

Ah yes, I did mention this as a possible way to find a half-link... and then the opportunity presented itself...

In this case, a half link I needed to fit this correct cost me $40, once you figure in purchase v. sale price, shipping, fees, etc. Way I look at is, with a watch so near to perfect and so very affordable, small price to pay, total, to get it right.


----------



## Munchie

mconlonx said:


> Ah yes, I did mention this as a possible way to find a half-link... and then the opportunity presented itself...
> 
> In this case, a half link I needed to fit this correct cost me $40, once you figure in purchase v. sale price, shipping, fees, etc. Way I look at is, with a watch so near to perfect and so very affordable, small price to pay, total, to get it right.


and you've also got a spare bracelet !


----------



## acanak

THE 36MM IS PERFECT FOR THAT KIND OF WATCH. BEEN LOOKING TO ADD ONE TO THE COLLECTION FOR SOME TIME NOW


----------



## AndyDav55

i have a friend who has it and its a good looking watch. I almost bought it but ended up just going for my airman 18 instead. 39mm of perfection


----------



## 32valvemd

househalfman said:


> Because it's not a diver and it's 36mm. Love mine though I might have to part with it soon to fund a new watch...


what size is your wrist?


----------



## househalfman

32valvemd said:


> what size is your wrist?


6.5"


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## FL410

I love this watch.


----------



## acrolyu2

I like too my Combat 6, i like in white!


----------



## TheMediocreWatchCollector

I'll take mine over a Seiko Sarb033 any day


----------



## acrolyu2

[QUOTE = "TheMediocreWatchCollector, publicación: 53708234, miembro: 1497362"]
Tomaré el mío sobre un Seiko Sarb033 cualquier día
[/CITA]

pliease take a picture together!


----------



## TheMediocreWatchCollector

acrolyu2 said:


> [QUOTE = "TheMediocreWatchCollector, publicación: 53708234, miembro: 1497362"]
> Tomaré el mío sobre un Seiko Sarb033 cualquier día
> [/CITA]
> 
> pliease take a picture together!


I don't own a SARB 033


----------



## Hastie73

I bought a brand new Eta version a couple of months back, and think it's an epic watch. Size wise, it's pretty much the same as my 38mm Hammy. Not a huge fan of the strap, so it's now on a brown distressed leather one.


----------



## rschmidt97

Awesome little watch, works great as a field watch on Natos and throws off some cool vintage vibes on my brushed beads of rice. Mine's new old stock too, picked it up for around $270.00. Can't beat it for the price. Occasionally these crown logo models pop up on Ebay, but when they do you've got to move fast to snatch one.


----------



## FL410

Great watch, an all time keeper for me. Wish I could've snagged an old applied crown logo version, looks good.


----------



## cottontop

I really like my silver dial Combat 6. I have had it on several different leather straps but I always come back to this blue leather strap from Strapsco. I think the blue strap works really well with this dial.
Joe


----------



## acrolyu2

[QUOTE = "househalfman, publicación: 45168303, miembro: 1114666"]
Porque no es un buceador y mide 36 mm. Amo el mío, aunque podría tener que desprenderme de él pronto para financiar un nuevo reloj ...



























[/ CITA]

Yo tambien lo tengo y se ha convertido en mi reloj favorito y nunca se irá, mas ahora que esta dificil encontrarlo y a subido bastante de precio!


----------

